# Vinegaring my balls



## Wingshooter

I just got some 1/2 inch and 7/16 steel balls from Nathan. They are beautiful to look at and impossible for me to handle. Just way to slick. I give them a bath of vinegar over night and now I have steel balls that look and feel like lead. The vinegar gives them a dull and grippable surface.
I believe that a lot of the bad press for steel balls as hunting ammo comes from shooting polished steel. I believe an angle hit on a big bird like a pheasant or pigeon will have a tendency to slide of. I don't have any problems with downing pigeons and would love to be in an area where I could have a go at pheasant.


----------



## Iryman

Nice one


----------



## newconvert

great idea................... again


----------



## Dayhiker

Are you gonna change your screen name to "Old Sourballs" now?


----------



## Wingshooter

After spending the night in vinegar they do look kinda old and wrinkled.


----------



## newconvert

Wingshooter said:


> After spending the night in vinegar they do look kinda old and wrinkled.


ammmmmmmmmm im tellin


----------



## Knoll

Thanks for the tip ... and bit of humor!


----------



## treefork

Good tip!


----------



## Btoon84

nice tip, will try,


----------



## WILD BILL

Great idea! I'm off to do that very thing!

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Un-polishing steel will help make it a better hunting ammo, but lead is still a better hunting ammo because of its density and softness. Just drop a steel ball and a lead ball on a hard flat surface and see what happens. Steel is also very dangerous if shooting at pigeons under a bridge.







-- Tex


----------



## THWACK!

Wingshooter said:


> After spending the night in vinegar they do look kinda old and wrinkled.


I'd look kinda old and wrinked (more so than present) if I also took an overnight bath in acid.


----------



## WILD BILL

I soaked all my balls overnight, and they turned out very dull indeed.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

What Vinegar is. --
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinegar


----------



## SlingGal

WTBJR said:


> I soaked all my balls overnight, and they turned out very dull indeed.


The first things I read before having my coffee in the morning.... I read the title "Vining my balls".... Then "soaked my balls" and "wrinkly"... Oh man you guys, the confusion before the caffeine hit.... Hahaha!

-Restita


----------



## Scrambler84

I totally agree with Restita weird Subject how about just using the Word steel Ammo But also yea its funny...
Thank god for Coffee .. LOL


----------



## meanwun

so I was expecting a jock itch cure from the title...


----------



## A+ Slingshots




----------



## WILD BILL

The only problem is , I can find find them as easily. The do feel better. I guess that is why you painted them..


----------



## THWACK!

What would you rather he say? Would "overnight 5% acetic acidification of chrome plated ball bearings" be better???

Nah, his was better : )


----------



## THWACK!

BTW - I acid-washed my steel projectiles (kids read this stuff y'know) for a few hours. Yes, they're easier to feel/grip, but much harder to find
when attempting retrieval. With no light reflection from the shiny chrome finish, they blend in (camo) to the earth much better. Hence, you might lose your you-know-whats. At my age (and probably any age above puberty) I can't afford that.


----------



## Wingshooter

Well now you need to paint them bright orange. You won't lose them then even at our age.


----------



## WILD BILL

YUP!


----------



## Rockape66

I have a large, light, pick-up magnet for my garage. Does anybody use something like this for picking up ammo? It wouldn't dome any good; I only shoot lead.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

nice idea, one of the many reasons i frequent this forum


----------



## Rockape66

Get one that has a release handle. Mine is very lightweight and powerful, but when you squeeze the release everything falls off.


----------



## JetBlack

I like the polished balls, easy to find in the sun too. But for hunting I guess they could slide if it clipped game


----------



## SlingGal

Okay, even after months of not reading this thread, I still have to giggle at reading the comments in relation to vinegaring balls.


----------



## jayw81

I tried vinegar on my nuts and once I shot them off they were much more difficult to find in the bush! They did feel much nicer in the pouch though









The nuts I use are 3/8 bright steel









Jay


----------



## treefork

I soaked my balls all night in viniger.In the morning I noticed my balls were dull and lack luster in appearance.I started to feel a little self conscious so I decided spray my balls bright orange.Wow! My balls are really noticeable now.I'm confident now I won't lose sight of my balls even in the thickest of bushes.Thanks. This post has changed my life. I'm proud now of my balls.


----------



## jayw81

That's the spirit treefork! Awesome to see ur getting progress


----------



## faca

Wingshooter said:


> I just got some 1/2 inch and 7/16 steel balls from Nathan. They are beautiful to look at and impossible for me to handle. Just way to slick. I give them a bath of vinegar over night and now I have steel balls that look and feel like lead. The vinegar gives them a dull and grippable surface.
> I believe that a lot of the bad press for steel balls as hunting ammo comes from shooting polished steel. I believe an angle hit on a big bird like a pheasant or pigeon will have a tendency to slide of. I don't have any problems with downing pigeons and would love to be in an area where I could have a go at pheasant.


I have tried this trick but only one of my balls got the finish I like it ;-) I think the others are chromium plated


----------



## JetBlack

Ok so I vinegared some of my balls too for night shooting with glow in the dark paint and this nice fluorescent red/pink, thats right pink. So easy to see in the grass or dirt. Leaving most of them shiny for daytime shooting. Did the same to my cobra bolts, not relative but I think they look good too.


----------

